# Here is my first "completed" sweater...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Feel free to laugh. I did it on a 41-peg "round" loom; so that is why it required the additional "length". Still it does not look too bad and sure is warm.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I've been watching your progress and am amazed you could do something like this in such a short amount of time. I purchased a set of Martha Steward looms a couple of years ago and getting the loop over the peg is so hard, no matter how loose I try to "knit". So I am really heartened to see that someone can actually use the durn things.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

ROFL Thanks Belfrybat. Yes it does take a bit of practice to use these "pegs". Even holding the yarn on them as I cast on has at times been problematic; yet I'm learning and am enjoying it all.

I've just finished another hat with matching "shawl". LOL The "shawl" is something I designed using the 41-peg round loom so it is quite a bit wider than a scarf. I actually made it for myself figuring out it will help keep these old bones warm while I'm sitting in this trailer with temps set at 68 degrees all winter long. LOL Next thing I'm going to do is knit some "booties"....like what is shown here.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Congratulations!
Have fun, still learning my looms too.


----------

